

Google Docs for Markdown: MarkdownR (node.js on Windows Azure) - woloski
http://markdownr.cloudapp.net/

======
marketmonkey
Great use of a demo - showing off what the app does. (I get a 404 on
Settings|Cancel)

~~~
woloski
Glad you like it. Thanks for the bug, it's still work in progress.
<https://github.com/southworksinc/markdownR/issues/13>

~~~
marketmonkey
Cool - it's open source as well. You may want to link to the github page from
the app.

~~~
woloski
Yes, the link is there, maybe buried in all the text. Did you find the
homepage too bloated? I added the open source bit in the initial statement

"MarkdownR is an open source project that provides collaborative realtime
markdown editor built on top of share.js running on Windows Azure and node.js
that allows..."

